# BASS Fish'n 4/10/09 Pics!



## rngrchad (Apr 10, 2009)

To all the fisherman on the board, I thought I would share my second day on the water this year. I fished all evening Thursday during the onset of a cold-front and blanked out on the local lake. The water temps dropped from 64 degrees to 57 degrees in less than half a day  

Luckily a slightly stable trend has been hanging out for over 2 days with steady winds and overcast skies. Water temps rose to around 60 degrees and the BASS are currently in PRE-Spawn feeding frenzy. Their all staged up near drop offs and as the day carries on they tend to move up and into the shallows. Every single bass had blue-gill and or shad fins sticking out of their gullets (throats)
I had such an awesome evening of fishing after work that I just had to share it with ya all! Here are the pictures!






















*^6.5lbs !!*​*And the HOG of the day is 8+lbs:*





TIGHT LINES
-Chad


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a great day...I never want to wish my boys childhood away, but I can't wait til they get a little older...


----------



## jmatteau (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy crap them some big bass! Nice


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool. Glad you two liked the videos....

Outdoorliv'n, fish'n is an awesome excuse to get together with my Dad. It is one of the greatest things I've been able to experieance with him all throughout my life. Tommorow I'm taking him out to the same spot. He's pysched after I emailed him those pictures.

I just put this vid together its rough but fun:


----------

